# Until we meet again my Shiba my Bug....



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

After 19+ long years we let my best friend and companion go today. This has been by far the hardest thing I have ever had to do, making the decision if it was the right time or not and knowing in my heart that I will never get to see his face again. The hole in my heart will never be filled, although he is not a GSD he was one of the best dogs anyone could ever ask for. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201875915005698&l=3570559732381040140


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. I pray you find peace with your decision.

(((Hugs)))

<3


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. That was a great photo tribute you made. Just know you will meet again on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: 19 years is pretty amazing


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss... You were blessed to have him so long... He was obviously very much loved and cared for...


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Amazing tribute. The background "music" was beautiful. I know he is in Heaven, and he is watching over you and waiting for you to join him.


----------



## Greg (Jun 23, 2010)

I know it is soooo hard, I am walking that road with you right now. Keep busy and remember the good times, that's all we can do. Take care.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. 
Sheilah


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. We can all only hope to get 19 years...that is amazing in itself.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  I can tell you one thing, you will never forget Shiba. He will always be in your heart. Beautiful Tribute BTW!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

What a beautiful tribute! Glad someone still has a sense of humor.
Loved the photos with the cats. Very sorry his time was up.


----------



## buckeye1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know right now it's tough and sad. It's totally amazing how much our pets means to us. Some people take them for granted and when they are gone its too late. All we can do is love them no what they do while they are with us, because you never know when their time is up. RIP Shiba. Also I could not view the Facebook tribute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss. That is a lot of years of memories, peace to you.


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you to everyone for the support and love they have shown me for the loss of my friend and love. The only way I can think to Honor my lost friend is to try and be the person he believed me to be and to be more like him. The last 24 hours have left a hole in my heart that can never be filled, a broken heart is a physical pain that I cannot describe. For the last 13+ years he has showed me how to love unconditionally, be patient, tolerant, forgiving, and he never asked for anything in return except my love. If I can find a way to be half of the person he believed me to be I know I will be a better if not great person. The light in his eyes, the feel of the soft fur on his ears echos in my memory and although I know he is free from the pain and suffering he has felt here on earth I cannot help but be selfish and wish that I had just a little longer. I sat at his grave yesterday in the yard remembering all the things that he did and I will never get to see him do again. No more camping trips, car rides, or the silly things he would do just to amuse me. Its an end of an era and the beginning of a new one for me, although he is not by my side to help me through this journey, dry my tears when I cry, sit quietly next to me when I am mad, bring joy to my life, or make me laugh he will remain in my heart forever. Please wait for me at the Rainbow bridge my friend we will see each other again someday although it seems so far away I promise to keep you alive in memory here on earth.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry, run free at the bridge precious boy. :rip:


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I know you are in pain but he will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge and you will once again be together to run and play.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Beautiful tribute


----------



## Hunter's Dad (Nov 12, 2013)

19 Wow! Full of years, Full of memories, Full of love. RIP


----------

